# Mulberries?



## jenni.o (Oct 31, 2005)

can anyone tell me if there is a quick way to remove the stalks from mulberries or is the stalk edible?  they are quite time consuming to pick and then again to remove the stalks.
jenni


----------



## Constance (Oct 31, 2005)

What are you using them for, Jen? If you're making jelly, don't worry about the stems. In a pot, pour enough water over the berries just to cover. Boil until they break down, and run through food mill. Then you'll have juice for your jelly.


----------



## Cookboymanchild (Nov 9, 2005)

ive tried mulberries in pie with and without the stalks and couldnt taste any difference so id say it wouldnt matter if you left them on


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 9, 2005)

I just love me some Mulberries Pie, with a hint of sugar on the top and some side ice cream !  LETS EAT !


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

Stems are fine if you are eating them.

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2005)

The only time I ever had mulberries, they were so full of seeds that I couldn't stand them.  I don't even like to eat blackberries that often because of the seeds (I love blackberries for their flavor though).  I'm very strange about seeds!  

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm with ya, Barb. Mulberry trees and blackberry bushes are EVERYWHERE around here and although I love the flavor, I hate picking the danged seeds out of my teeth.


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2005)

damp lmbo at your signature. LOVE that movie !
matter of fact i just recorded it last night ! lol


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

I wholeheartedly second middie!!  Just try not to shoot your eye out though...


----------

